# SDSL Flatrate Anbieter?



## Dick Starbuck (7. September 2004)

Guten Morgen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem ISP, der eine symmetrische Leitung mit *mindestens* 2 Mbit, besser wären aber 3 - 6 Mbit, anbietet. Bei einem Volumetarif werden mindestens 25 GB benötigt, optimal wäre eine Flatrate.

Preislich sollte das Ganze nicht über 500 Euro im Monat liegen, aber auch Alternativen darüber sehe ich mir gern an. Die Verfügbarkeit sollte außerdem deutschlandweit gegeben sein.

Die Telekom bietet eine 2 Mbit Leitung für 119,- Euro an, der Tranfsfer ist allerdings nur bis zu 5 GM inclusive. Darüber hinaus wird es richtig teuer, auch über 2 Mbit ist nichts zu bekommen. Ähnlich verhält es sich bei Volumentarifen anderer Anbieter. Eine Flatrate mit 2,3 Mbit bietet Arcor für 499,- Euro an.

Kennt jemand andere Anbieter die die entsprechenden Kritierien erfüllen? Wichtig ist in jedem Falle die Zuverlässigkeit, daher wäre ich an persönlichen Erfahrungen besonders interessiert.

Danke im Vorraus.

Gruß, Dick


----------



## BSA (7. September 2004)

Nur mal interesse halber:

Bist du Prfofisauger?! *grins*

Brauchst du das für ne Firma oder wie?


----------



## Dick Starbuck (7. September 2004)

Ja, das Ganze ist geschäftlich.

Wer eine solche Leitung privat benötigt und bezahlt hat ein Problem.


----------



## Ben Ben (7. September 2004)

Ich bin aber der Meinung das die Telekom auch ne Flatrate hat.
Ansonsten musst du mal in Vergangenen Artikeln von http://www.golem.de stöbern, da war von QSirgendwas ein Angebot in die Richtung, ich meine auch über 2MBit.


----------



## Dick Starbuck (7. September 2004)

Mit der Telekom habe ich bereits ausführlich telefoniert. Die bieten keine Flatrate bei symmetrischen Leitungen an.

Der Anbieter den du meinst ist wohl QSC, der bietet aber auch nicht das was ich suche. Darüber hinaus sind die nicht sehr zuverlässig, ich bin gerade dabei, einige Veträge bei denen zu kündigen.


----------



## BSA (7. September 2004)

Freaky!

Wo arbeitest du?

Wird bei euch nicht vielleicht ab 01.09.2005 nen Administrator mit Ausbildung als IT-Systemelektroniker (Ausbildung bei Siemens) gesucht?

Oder nen Webdesigner/Programmierer?


----------



## Dick Starbuck (7. September 2004)

Nein, weder noch. Nur eine schnelle Leitung.


----------



## Ben Ben (7. September 2004)

Ich bin mir sicher Siemens hat ne schnellere Leitung.

Stimmt hatte mich getäuscht... hatten für Kunden auch SDSL bei der Teledoof eingerichtet, aber das war nur 5gig...


----------



## BSA (7. September 2004)

Ist ordentlich schnell......
Frag nicht wieviel mbit....

Aber was bringt mir dann wenn bei anderen Leuten die SERVER überlastet sind @tutorials *g*


----------

